
Microsoft squanders browser dominance in record time - tosseraccount
http://www.computerworld.com/article/3090990/microsoft-windows/microsoft-squanders-browser-dominance-in-record-time.html
======
lando2319
the comments on this article are brutal.

~~~
nibs
"...I personally have never had any problem using Edge/IE to download
Chrome..." Is my favourite.

~~~
lowtolerance
Why would anyone go through the trouble of using IE just to download another
browser, when you can easily FTP a Firefox or Chrome executable?

~~~
marxidad
It's not easy if you don't even know that FTP is still an option.

~~~
undersuit
You have the url memorized, or can I just type ftp firefox?

~~~
jungletek
ftp.mozilla.org

